# Frage zu Gimp



## thekiller (22. September 2005)

Also erstmal sorry, dass ich das hierhin schreibe, aber ich wusste nicht in welches Forum dieser Thread passt.
Also es geht darum, dass ich mit Cinema 4D ne einfache, kurze Animation erstellt habe und Diese zu einem Video zusammenfügen möchte. Aber ich möchte die Bilder vorher noch mit Gimp 2 bearbeiten. Weiß vielleicht einer, ob es mit Gimp 2 möglich ist, wenn man mehrere Bilder gleichzeitig lädt und die Veränderungen, die man z.B. an Bild 1 vorgenommen hat auch für die restlichen Bilder übernommen werden, sodass man nicht jedes Bild einzeln bearbeiten muss? Das ist bei mehreren 100 Bildern eine Zumutung!
Ich hoffe Ihr versteht was ich meine und könnt mir eine Antwort darauf geben!

Danke im Voraus!

mfg


----------



## Mark (22. September 2005)

Hi!

Da Gimp bzw. die Frage wenig mit 3D zu tun hat, hier hin verschoben... 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------

